# Anyone know anything about a Webb mill?



## SEK_22Hornet (Feb 13, 2014)

Saw a 9 x 42 Webb Knee Mill listed on Craigslist - doesn't give me an age.  It is a bare machine with 9x42 table and power feed on the X axis only.  The dealer says it is a pretty solid machine.  Has a J head (their description). Just curious if anyone has any experience with these. I find a Webb is still selling machines made in Taiwan that look pretty decent, but don't list a 1-1/2 HP model with step pulley drive. They are asking $1750 (price was just dropped from $2000). As usual, I'm not in a position to go buy it, but if it is something worth pursuing, I may be able to scrape up some more money to go after it. It is about 125 miles away, so I'm not real hot to take a day off work to go look at it unless I go ready to buy. Any thoughts? Machines are kinda pricey around here when they show up, which is kinda rare.


----------



## Bill C. (Feb 13, 2014)

SEK_22Hornet said:


> Saw a 9 x 42 Webb Knee Mill listed on Craigslist - doesn't give me an age.  It is a bare machine with 9x42 table and power feed on the X axis only.  The dealer says it is a pretty solid machine.  Has a J head (their description). Just curious if anyone has any experience with these. I find a Webb is still selling machines made in Taiwan that look pretty decent, but don't list a 1-1/2 HP model with step pulley drive. They are asking $1750 (price was just dropped from $2000). As usual, I'm not in a position to go buy it, but if it is something worth pursuing, I may be able to scrape up some more money to go after it. It is about 125 miles away, so I'm not real hot to take a day off work to go look at it unless I go ready to buy. Any thoughts? Machines are kinda pricey around here when they show up, which is kinda rare.




Does it look like this model? https://www.google.com/search?q=Web...Champ_series%2Fwebb_champ_mills.htm;1656;2416

Looks pretty good to me.  Never ran one myself.


----------



## dickr (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm sure that would be an older machine. They made step pulleys probably until 2000 maybe still make them. I had a 1985 Webb 5V (variable) 10 x 50. very heavy mach. 3500/4000 lbs I believe I put a 2 dim. cnc on it  It's still running. They are good machines. But it depends on the care or lack of. That's not a big machine they seem to get roughed up unless it's a one man shop type. Unless you have a real need for it and they drop the price at least your days wages+ you don't wanna get ahead of yourself. 
That's a hard choice, remember it's gonna be 220 3 phase probably. Any tooling?  Just wanna make you aware of what's ahead. A little more history about it would help the fellas here give ideas. Good Luck
dickr


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes, it's a smaller 1-1/2 HP step pulley head.  I found some mention of smaller machines in my search, but a lot more about the larger heavier machines. I've been bit by the wants before, so I'm trying to keep my wits on this - lol.  The dealer wasn't able to give any history of the machine, so it will have to be totally on hands on evaluation. Not sure if it can be powered up or not, but I'll check before I make the trip.  It sounds like a good quality machine, if it is in decent shape.  Doesn't look beat up in the photos, but that won't tell anything about wear.  Thanks for the feedback so far - I'll keep digging and mulling this over.  Maybe someone will make the decision for me by buying it before I make my mind up...


----------



## WDG (Feb 15, 2014)

SEK_22Hornet said:


> Yes, it's a smaller 1-1/2 HP step pulley head.  I found some mention of smaller machines in my search, but a lot more about the larger heavier machines. I've been bit by the wants before, so I'm trying to keep my wits on this - lol.  The dealer wasn't able to give any history of the machine, so it will have to be totally on hands on evaluation. Not sure if it can be powered up or not, but I'll check before I make the trip.  It sounds like a good quality machine, if it is in decent shape.  Doesn't look beat up in the photos, but that won't tell anything about wear.  Thanks for the feedback so far - I'll keep digging and mulling this over.  Maybe someone will make the decision for me by buying it before I make my mind up...



For the price I don't think you can go too far wrong.  I prefer the Taiwan Machines myself.  Having said that I bought a Long Chang knee mill which is Chinese and paid $4200 for it.  It was also 3 ph so I bought a VFD to run it from single phase.  I had an Enco bench mill so I had a few tools but not many.   That is where you can end up spending some bucks.   I would have been happy to have found a knee mill that cheap.  Mine did have X and Y DRO but I added a power feed to the X axis only.  Want to get one for the Y axis but am having some serious health issues so may be getting rid of all my equipment.  So sad to think I've always wanted what I have and now may have to get rid of it. (knee mill, bench mill, atlas lathe)  If you don't get it you will always regret it.  Be careful of buying bits on Ebay.  They show them with cosmolene? on them and it's hard to tell the condition.  I bought 160 various bits but sent them back as some were broke.  I got lucky and had a friend give me a vise but the top part and bottom were not the same make and they don't fit tight.  I also got a small boring bar given to me.  Just keep your eyes open for tools and you should be OK.


----------



## bustamallard (Feb 16, 2014)

Sounds like a good price.  As far as the head goes, I prefer the step pulley heads.  Not as convenient but reliable.  If you actually go see the machine a couple of things.  Check the head while it is running, listen for funny sounds (you know metal on metal), go through all the ranges. Does the brake work? Then check the back gear setting for unusual sounds, again go through all the pulley settings.  If you have a dial indicator, put it on the spindle nose and check for slop and run-out with the machine running slow. There shouldn't be more than .0005 tir. Check the quill and see if it smooth throughout its range, and does it retract as it should. Check the quill lock.  
Next go to the table and hand crank all three directions through the whole range of motion.  You shouldn't feel an appreciable difference in resistance.  Some of these wear in the most used areas and can be loose there and tight at each end of travel.  Try the power feed.  Make sure it engages and sounds ok.  When you hand crank the table, how much backlash is the the crank?  I think factory new should be around .010 to .015.  If its over .03 there is probably wear in the screws or internal nuts.  Not a huge problem, but you might need to get into it sometime and fix things.  Some might be more comfortable with more slop than the .03 that I like.  Next, look at the ways.  Are they worn in one area?  Also, if they are chromed its a plus. If there is a protective rubber cover, take the time to remove it and check. If it has a one-shot lube mechanism, activate it and see if oil is visible on all of the ways.  These get plugged and then the whole thing goes into a death spiral.  If it doesn't lube right, its not expensive, just time consuming to remove the table etc, and clean out the oil pathways.  I hope this helps.  Send a pic, if you get it.



WDG said:


> For the price I don't think you can go too far wrong.  I prefer the Taiwan Machines myself.  Having said that I bought a Long Chang knee mill which is Chinese and paid $4200 for it.  It was also 3 ph so I bought a VFD to run it from single phase.  I had an Enco bench mill so I had a few tools but not many.   That is where you can end up spending some bucks.   I would have been happy to have found a knee mill that cheap.  Mine did have X and Y DRO but I added a power feed to the X axis only.  Want to get one for the Y axis but am having some serious health issues so may be getting rid of all my equipment.  So sad to think I've always wanted what I have and now may have to get rid of it. (knee mill, bench mill, atlas lathe)  If you don't get it you will always regret it.  Be careful of buying bits on Ebay.  They show them with cosmolene? on them and it's hard to tell the condition.  I bought 160 various bits but sent them back as some were broke.  I got lucky and had a friend give me a vise but the top part and bottom were not the same make and they don't fit tight.  I also got a small boring bar given to me.  Just keep your eyes open for tools and you should be OK.


----------



## mf294-4 (Feb 17, 2014)

I bought a 3hp 10x50 webb mill about 9 months ago. It has x power feed, dro on x and y ,one shot lube,variable speed. Gave $3150 for it. Probably to much but two of us showed up at the same time and I probably got carried away. I looked at several and every time you go to look at one, It costs you $100. Half a days travel, gas, eats. None close by me. This one was relativly close. The screws have a lot of backlash but with the dro I can live with that for now. I liked the fact that webb has parts still avilable. I think mine is about an 86 model. $1750 would be a good price around here. Go back through the threads and I have pics of mine. Accesories are the killer.


----------

